Ask HN: Powerful laptop and external screen/keyboard or powerful desktop and netbook? - poiuz
======
RUG3Y
I prefer a powerful laptop + monitor + keyboard for work. Sometimes I like to
take my laptop somewhere else and work, like when there's a meeting in a
conference room or I want to work from a coffee shop for a little while, etc.

It's a pain to keep to computers in sync with one another, set up exactly how
you want, etc.

~~~
tedmiston
Some software licenses are still bought by the machine vs by the user as well.

------
akulbe
I go with the powerful laptop with externals. I want the power with me, on the
go, so this is the best of all possible worlds.

I have two laptops, as well.

2016 MBP w/Touch Bar (full specs)

Dell XPS 9560 (full specs), runs Windows 10

At home I have a Dell UP3216Q (32" 4K display)

and a pair of external keyboards and mice (a separate pair for each laptop)

~~~
kojeovo
Damn, that's like $10k

~~~
akulbe
Yes, it is. Since it's for my business, I don't screw around. I've never
_ever_ regretted buying a full-spec machine. I've always regretted skimping
and buying something that didn't have the juice when I needed it.

~~~
bigzen
It's interesting to read this. I wonder if you would change your mind if
$5,000 would make or break your business. The odds of that happening are
small, but still possible.

These odds of needing a full spec'd machine are also small but still possible.

Either way I guess I'm saying that an opportunity cost of ~$5,000 is
significant.

------
lazylizard
dont even have a netbook. dont work on the move. dont work at home. work only
when you're...at work... haha

~~~
odonnellryan
Depends on your job, I guess!

I don't use a laptop a LOT, but it's super nice for when I need it. So I use a
laptop as my main PC.

